# My fur babies



## tan (Jan 11, 2008)

It's been a while since I posted some piccies of my lot,so.....................









Thanks for looking!


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

ahhh looking good


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

lovely set of pics ... has one of ur dogs gotta lazy lughole?? lol.


----------



## tan (Jan 11, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> lovely set of pics ... has one of ur dogs gotta lazy lughole?? lol.


Lol-poor old Bandit,he's eight months old next week and he's still got lazy ears!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

tan said:


> Lol-poor old Bandit,he's eight months old next week and he's still got lazy ears!!


Aww bless his cotton sockies...should they be up by now??? do ya think his stuck wiv a lazy lug ??? hes cute


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

aww lovely dogs, great photos


----------



## tan (Jan 11, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Aww bless his cotton sockies...should they be up by now??? do ya think his stuck wiv a lazy lug ??? hes cute


I think they should have come up by now,all his litter mates that went to new homes have standy-uppy ears now.It's just him and his sister that I kept that haven't got tall ears yet!!They are going up slowly though.Don't know why they haven't gone up yet though!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

aww even if they dont go up they are still gorgeous dogs  floppy lugs or not .


----------



## paws (Jun 16, 2008)

Beautiful dogs and pics


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

I'd say spirit is the closest looking one to Isis 
Still lush though xx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

they are lovely!!


----------



## tan (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone


----------

